# Fighter tactics in Pacific, WWII-Any info??



## middleton7339 (Jun 28, 2006)

Greetings. 

I am new to this board. I'm an active duty U.S. Army officer who is writing a paper on evolution of fighter tactics in the Pacific theatre in WWII. I am very interested in ANY stories or information that might shed a little light on what I feel is a very interesting subject.

Any help will be greatly appreciated and I will be happy to cite you as a reference in my work.

THANKS!!


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 28, 2006)

One way is to go to http://www.armyairforces.com/ and post a request in the forums section.

http://www.armyairforces.com/forum/


----------



## plan_D (Jun 29, 2006)

Give it time, we have a member called R.Leonard who is a well of knowledge on the Pacific airwar. Hopefully, for you, he'll see this before your time runs out.


----------



## EAF51_Bear (Jun 30, 2006)

Download THIS

Click on right button and "save target as"

The original document is not written by me, so I think it would be better you cite Major Thomas B. McGuire 

I hope you like it...


----------

